
AMD: Zen Outperforms Intel's Broadwell-E CPUs – Microrchitecture Detailed - mrb
http://wccftech.com/amd-zen-cpus-outperform-intels-highend-broadwelle-architecture-am4-platform-detailed/
======
gbrown_
There's a click bait title if ever I saw one. A single benchmark is run
without numbers and the AMD part only completes just ahead of the Intel part
(which is down clocked by 200Mhz).

Not got anything against AMD, just the title. Really hoping Zen puts some
competition into the marketplace.

~~~
mrb
What is significant is that an AMD processor manages to outperform a top-of-
the-line Intel processor, both having 8 cores running at 3 GHz. Said Intel
processor (i7-6900K) sells for $1090... This is something AMD has not managed
to do in _years_. I agree the title is click-baity but this is a significant
development.

The big unknown though is... did AMD cherry-pick a benchmark to show
themselves in the best possible light, or did they pick a benchmark
representative of the overall Zen vs Intel perf difference?

~~~
mrb
And the second big unknown is pricing. It doesn't matter if the 3 GHz Zen only
"slightly" beats a 3 GHz Broadwell-E. If it is cheaper and/or more power
efficient, then Zen is a winner.

------
pixel_fcker
Would love to see how it fares with a proper production renderer like Arnold
that will saturate your logical cores effectively.

How much is this going to cost? And what other core configurations will be
available?

It's undoubtedly a cherry-picked benchmark but if they can offer similar
performance for less money then this could be great.

------
lione
This article really should have gone through spell check or been proofread,
re: "have to say? to summarize it", "oine", "compatibel", possibly more.

Still, interesting that Zen is performing well.

